# 110/220V transformers



## Mileage (Sep 3, 2008)

I have recently moved from the US and I'm looking to purchase a couple basic 110V to 220V transformers for some household appliances (blender, toaster, etc).

Any recommendations / tips on where to buy and cost?

thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't advise on cost, but you should be able to pick them up from any electrical applicance shop. Also try the big supermarkets such as Carrefour as they will stock them, probably at competitive prices.

-


----------

